

Ask HN: Which Tech Companies Are Hiring in Europe? - msdev

I am Java Backend Engineer with 4+ years of extensive, hand on development experience. I&#x27;ve Designed and Developed at-least 4 systems from scratch including consumer REST APIs. I am currently located in India and looking for relocation. I have prior startup experience. Preferred locations : Amsterdam, Berlin,Ireland.
======
weinzierl
Infosys is looking for Technology Lead (JEE, Finance) in Munich.

[https://de.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/72196760](https://de.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/72196760)

Munich is a good place to live and work.

~~~
msdev
Thanks for your reply, I am looking for a Product based tech company.

